# Where to buy mesh grills?



## ////AMG (Nov 26, 2009)

As the subject says.. cant find these anywhere


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

here you go buddy Good luck man....

Nissan Sentra 07 08 09 Front Bumper Mesh Grill Grille:eBay Motors (item 140357258159 end time Dec-03-09 16:54:58 PST)


----------



## ////AMG (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw that while back it comes from Asia. I dont think they mark it as gift I will be slammed with duty charges making it not worth it.


----------



## chrisncgy86 (Jun 16, 2010)

Not to sure if yo are still looking but these are made in British Columbia Canada
C-mod Grilles | Facebook


----------



## ////AMG (Nov 26, 2009)

I bought it from cmod on ebay. I thought he is location in like Asis tho atleast thats what ebay says.


----------

